# Politacal Party



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Thought I would see how this fares...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

What party do I "consider" differs from what I am registered as... registering as an Independent is most fun, that way you can play in whatever primaries you wish -- and limit the amount of political junk mail you receive! 

-Mike


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Just some info, but independents are now called "unenrolled". I don't know why or where it came from, but that's what my registration form now states (registered as independent).


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Burner1 said:


> Just some info, but independents are now called "unenrolled". I don't know why or where it came from, but that's what my registration form now states (registered as independent).


That is because in previous elections there have been various parties w/ the word "independent" in it, ie. Unified Independent Party or American Independent Party.


----------

